# What year



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

HOW CAN I FIND THE YEAR OF MY SD2200, I CAN'T FIND ANYTHING THAT HAS THAT INFO. ALSO WHERE IS THE SERIAL NUMBER LOCATED, EVERYTHING IS IN JAPANESE


----------

